# GT Force: Frage zur Dämpferaufnahme bei Fox Float RP23



## cleiende (26. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

hier mal eine technische Frage. Cyclery und ich haben über dem Thema schonmal gebrütet aber so richtig nahe waren wir an einer direkt einbaufertigen Lösung nicht dran.

Hintergrund:
Ich würde gerne einen preiswert erworbenen Fox Float RP23 in mein IDXC einbauen. So, und schon wird es eng. Der Fox ist breiter als mein bisheriger DT Swiss, also brauche ich einen neuen Schraubensatz. Klar, ich könnte den bisherigen auch abdrehen lassen. Aber am Force wurde der Fox Dämpfer auch verbaut, vielleicht passt da was?

*Frage:*
Könnte mir bitte ein Besitzer eines *GT Force *mit Float RP23 Dämpfer weiterhelfen indem er mir einige Maße mitteilt und ggfs auch mal ein Foto der Aufnahmen hier reinstellt?
Ich bräuchte 
- Innenmaß (Innenbreite) und Materialstärke von vorderer und hinterer Aufnahme
- Maß der Durchgangsbohrung an der Dämpferaufnahme
- Bestätigung ob an hinterer Aufnahme eine Senkkopfschraube verbaut ist

Hier mal meine vordere Dämpferaufnahme:
Innenmaß sind 22mm, Materialstärke der Aufnahme 4,4mm
Durchgangsbohrung 8mm





Und die hintere Dämpferaufnahme:
Innenmaß sind 40mm, Materialstärke der Aufnahme 6,5mm
Durchgangsbohrung 8mm





Schon jetzt Dank für Eure Unterstützung.
@cyclery: Vielleicht wird es noch!


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Januar 2010)

Morgen,

ich habe Dir mal Bilder von meinem Sanction gemacht. Ist ja an sich der gleiche Rahmen wie beim Force.

Aufnahme vorne: 22mm Innenmaß, ca. 6mm Materialstärke, Senkkopfschraube




Aufnahme hinten: 40mm Innenmaß, Materialstärke schwer zu bestimmen (da eingefasst), Senkkopfschraube








Wie besprochen: Die Buchsen, um den Dämpfer passend in die Aufnahme zu bekommen sind absolut kein Problem (Standardmaß, über Toxo zu bestellen). Und Deine bestehenden Schrauben könntest Du natürlich weiterverwenden, da sich an den Außenmaßen ja nichts ändert. Alternativ könnte man die Sanction-Verschraubung testen, da es diese über Cycle Union zu beziehen gibt.

P.S.: Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Bohrung Deiner Dämpferaufnahme 8mm hat? Habe gerade bei Cycle Union etwas zum IDXC gelesen und da stand M6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2010)

Danke Danke!
So, die CUs hatte ich auch angeschrieben, die haben gemeint daß die Force/Sanction Teile nicht passen. Na ja, die Hülsen/Abstandshalter würden ja schon passen, die Senkkopfschrauben eher weniger.

Bevor ich die Teile fürs Sanction bestelle müsste ich noch wissen ob im Sanction eine M8 oder eine M6 Verschraubung verwendet wird.

Am Ende werden wahrscheinlich die Schrauben mit den äußeren Aufnahmen vom Kit fürs IDXC genommen, die inneren Abstandshalter vom Sanction.

Und ja, ich messe heute abend nochmal nach ob 6/8mm.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube Du verstehst mich da immer noch falsch. Oder halt ich Dich 
Die Buchsen (Bindeglied zwischen Dämpferaugen und Rahmen-/Hinterbau(dämpfer)aufnahme) sind nicht spezifisch fürs Sanction! Diese Teile kommen von FOX und passen entsprechend auch in die Dämpferaugen Deines RP23. Die weiteren Maße des IDXC (22mm/v, 40mm/h, 8mm Bohrung) werden für die Buchsen berüchsichtigt, sodass der Dämpfer dann prinzipiell in Deinen Rahmen passt und kein Spiel hat.

Danach ist nur noch die Frage der Verschraubung zu klären. Da kannst Du entweder die bestehenden Schrauben nehmen oder etwas neues kaufen (dafür ggf. vom Sanction). Ich habe meine Schrauben mal ausgebaut und fotografiert, sodass Du besser beurteilen kannst, ob der Senkkopf passen könnte. Der Durchdesser der Hülse ist 8mm.


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2010)

Okay, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.
Danke.


----------

